# PETRONAS TWIN TOWERS win 7th Hall of Fame contest!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*Week 07: Best Illuminated Skyscraper*

*1. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur* - 40 votes (37.74%)









*2. Burj al Arab, Dubai* - 22 votes (20.75%)









*3. Bank of America Tower, Miami* - 17 votes (16.04%)









*4. Empire State Building, New York City* - 14 votes (13.21%)









*5. Chrysler Building, New York City* - 13 votes (12.26%)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The Center in Hong Kong should have won this - it looks stunning at night. And it changes colour.

I think we should re-do this contest.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Wu-Gambino said:


> *1. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur* - 40 votes (37.74%)


Oh my! I just try to find this picture!!! Thanks btw!


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

All of them are beautifully illuminated...


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

Best Illuminated Skyscraper,
yes, I agree, petronas tower


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

congaratulation ptt...u re the best skyscraper design


----------



## caddock (May 15, 2010)

*great pics*

Those were really good...


----------



## charlys (Jun 3, 2010)

Incredible Petronas! I like Bank of America ilumination too


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

good pic for Burj al Arab


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Petronas Malaysia....


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

:eek2::eek2:


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

great pics


----------



## sinosells (Sep 20, 2010)

*very good*

Everyone has a dream,but not everyone can realize the dream.

......................................................


----------



## KNR (Oct 14, 2010)

hello everyone....can anyone tell me how to post a picture. My picture now is inside 'my document' folder in my pc.


----------



## KNR (Oct 14, 2010)

it ok now, our member..'ausie' did it for me..


----------

